# Another incident at practice today (MERGED)



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Another incident at practice today*

From Quick's blog:



> Also, on a side note, I have it from a reliable source that today's shootaround was a little spicy toward the end, which *included coach Nate McMillan telling a player to get the 'f' out*. However, no player was kicked out, but McMillan was clearly agitated afterward.


Gee, you think it was Darius?

My odds:

Darius: 3:2
Z-Bo: 3:1
Telfair: 6:1
Theo: 8:1
Travis: 10:1
Lenard: 15:1
Dixon: 15:1
Jack: 17:1
Viktor: 20:1
Joel: 22:1
Skinner: 25:1
Blake: 50:1
Ha: 200:1
Martell: 500:1

-Pop


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Latest O-Live blog..*

A quote...


> Also, on a side note, I have it from a reliable source that today's shootaround was a little spicy toward the end, which included coach Nate McMillan telling a player to get the 'f' out. However, no player was kicked out, but McMillan was clearly agitated afterward.



Wonder who was being a douche?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

It was probably one of two players... not hard to figure that out.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

What did Ha go and do now?


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

It was Ha.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

my vote? miles or joel!


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*



SodaPopinski said:


> From Quick's blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have Travis at 1000:1


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

I honestly don't think it's Miles this time. If it is then he's dumber than I thought. He just had a talk with Nate about his heart. I might say Telfair. I think it Telfair at the practice facility with an attitude about playing time.....deservedly so


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

It was Monia or PA.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

I bet it was Zach. He's the one that usually gets fired up and mouths off.... But then again, Darius too....

Telfair? nah....He's much to young for that crap. he knows his role.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

Darius: 3:2
Z-Bo: 3:1
Telfair: 25:1
Theo: 25:1
Blake: 25:1
Lenard: 25:1
Dixon: 25:1
Jack: 25:1
Viktor: 25:1
Joel: 25:1
Skinner: 55:1
Travis: 150:1
Ha: 9000:1
Martell: 9500:1


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

could be joel for tasting he would really really really like to play (in so many words)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

Maybe Nate and Steve Blake were doing their Beverly Hills cop routine.










Steve Blake as Serge: I see you look at this piece.
Nate as Axel Foley: Yeah, I was wondering how much something like this went for.
Serge: One hundred-thirty thousand dollar.
Axel Foley: Get the **** outta here!
Serge: No, I can not. It's serious.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*



ABM said:


> It was Monia or PA.


And since Monia now plays for Sacramento...

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

It had to be Miles. HAD to be. I just can't see any other player on our current roster being able to get under Nate's skin like that.

Maybe we'll see it on a commercial soon.

PBF


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*



ProudBFan said:


> And since Monia now plays for Sacramento...
> 
> PBF



..exactly my point. :yes:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

Ruben Patterson was visiting practice today. :biggrin:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

Detlef popped in with Clyde.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

WILL A MOD please merge this into Sodapopinski's thread on same topic - Soda was 2 minutes faster to getting it posted.

Edit: Thanks Mods for merging. Now....roll over.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

silly thread. i put no stock in this.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

paul allen brought corn cakes


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*



mediocre man said:


> I honestly don't think it's Miles this time. If it is then he's dumber than I thought. He just had a talk with Nate about his heart. I might say Telfair. I think it Telfair at the practice facility with an attitude about playing time.....deservedly so


Yeah, not like Miles has an overwhelming history of idiocy or anything.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

I hope it was Lenard, I really dont care if that guy *****es.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*

so did anyone hear who it was that got yelled at?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Darius Miles has the leverage on Nate. Darius can do whatever he wants and still get paid. He's not playing hard on the court and that's his choice, what's Nate going to do bench him, LOL, that's what he wants, he still will get paid.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

whoever it was will see significantly less playing time tonite I would assume. We will see.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Another incident at practice today*



blue32 said:


> I bet it was Zach. He's the one that usually gets fired up and mouths off.... But then again, Darius too....
> 
> Telfair? nah....He's much to young for that crap. he knows his role.


he better not.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> It was probably one of two players... not hard to figure that out.


Actually you'd be surprised........not excrutiatingly surprised.....but surprised.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*



thylo said:


> silly thread. i put no stock in this.


might not be so silly when you see how they played tonight. perhaps it disrupted the team chemistry, their focus, their coaches credibility, whatever. either way thread is based on truth and it may have rolled over into tonights game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*



bballchik said:


> Actually you'd be surprised........not excrutiatingly surprised.....but surprised.


It was Ha!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

On the Bulls radio, they said it was Theo.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*



spongyfungy said:


> On the Bulls radio, they said it was Theo.


was Ha chasing Theo with pool-ques saying he'll sue?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*

on the game notes in the recap it said :


> C Theo Ratliff was out because he was sick.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

How could Nate get mad at Theo? He's injured!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Latest O-Live blog..*



spongyfungy said:


> On the Bulls radio, they said it was Theo.


It might be me but i wouldn't be believe what the bulls say about out team.Theo was sick anyways.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

wHY DIDN'T jUANd PLAY?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Target said:


> wHY DIDN'T jUANd PLAY?


injured and probably realized it won't be worth it to keep playing him on his knee and over players that actually will be here in 4 years.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Are there any legit reports on who it was? Not like it really matters, coaches get pissed off at players all the time in the NBA, but of course, here in Portland, its big news.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

interesting how some say theo was sick and some say he was injured. which one is it? you don't exactly need two excuses.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

bballchik said:


> interesting how some say theo was sick and some say he was injured. which one is it? you don't exactly need two excuses.


Going for the conspiracy theory, Mr. Quick? :wink:

The O's Blazers post-game report listed him as out with an injured ankle, which makes sense, since it's been bugging him for weeks now. Oh yeah, and he tweaked it in the game against Phoenix.

So I'm not a team insider or anything, but I think it's safe to say he was out ... with an injured ... wait for it ... ankle, NOT because he was in McMillan's doghouse.

Besides, if Nate had "suspended" Theo for last night's game, don't you think Canzano would have written four columns about it by now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> So I'm not a team insider or anything, but I think it's safe to say he was out ... with an injured ... wait for it ... ankle, NOT because he was in McMillan's doghouse.



Barney?

haaaaaaave you met Ted?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if Nate questioned Theo's toughness?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I wonder if Nate questioned Theo's toughness?


That could be it. 

DA is lucky he's gone, Nate would be all over him regarding this lack of toughness.


----------

